
Isotope – Filter and sort magical layouts - october_sky
https://isotope.metafizzy.co/
======
chrisweekly
Cool stuff, but last updated in May 2018, and jquery-based. (FWIW this project
might well represent the pinnacle of a stack whose time has passed. Kind of
like a P-51 Mustang in the age of the jet fighter.)

~~~
thedream
I had the opposite reaction, this library really shines _because_ of its
simplicity of implementation.

Just add a single JS script, some CSS classes, a few click handlers and you're
done -- you get a really nice-looking sortable and filterable grid layout that
seamlessly handles a non-trivial amount of complexity behind the scenes
(element positioning, animations, reacting to grid resize, dynamically-sized
elements, for starters).

It doesn't try to be a "stack", you can just drop it into existing code
(perhaps with existing styles and perhaps with existing page elements). The
documentation is really clear and polished (and even works without JS
enabled!).

If you need a "jet fighter" to manipulate the DOM, you're doing something
wrong.

~~~
chrisweekly
That jab at the end was uncalled for. Keeping it civil, I might counter: If
the basis of your web application's approach to something as fundamental as
layout is "dropping in" a 3rd-party, jquery-based package, you're doing
something trivial.

~~~
thedream
For my penance I shall hereby link a similarly cool, jQuery-free library[1]
that also improves a few things:

    
    
      - handles element drag & drop
      - very customizable (ability to BYO layout algorithm is nice)
      - better license
      - updated more recently
    

Cheers!

[1]: [https://github.com/haltu/muuri](https://github.com/haltu/muuri)

~~~
chrisweekly
Right on. Upvoted both your comments, FWIW

